
Sprig restructures and suspends operations in Chicago - Brushfire
http://blog.sprig.com/blog/2016/7/28/sprigs-customer-promise-and-changes-ahead
======
Brushfire
I used Sprig in San Fran a bunch when I lived there. I moved back to Chicago
about the same time Sprig expanded there, which I thought was convenient. But
the quality here was never the same as it was in SF. It left a ton to be
desired, all while local companies were getting different versions right. It
became disappointing to eat sprig vs other options, and eventually we stopped,
even though I really wanted to keep liking them. Uber eats and Eat purely
dominate different versions of this space for me, in Chicago. I'm excited to
see how they change and improve and try them again.

